# Who's been on/currently on a DT Swiss 350 rear hub?



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Because Chris King are a bunch of dumbf*cks as far as I'm concerned, they are not coming out with a conversion for their SS hub to run on 142x12 frames. So...since I'm getting a new frame soon, for a SS build, I'm going to have to run something other than my CK SS hub. I do have a Hope Pro 2 that's been awesome but I've been spoiled by the high engagement points of the CK...I can't handle the Hope's lower engagement on a SS bike, geared I don't notice nearly as much.

Anyways...I'm interested in the DT350 for a few reasons...

1. Cost
2. Higher engagement stock, even better with the upgrade
3. Generally positive reviews 

So, I'm just trying to reassure myself that this hub will be up to superclyde duty. I'm 280, probably end up in the 260's or 250's by end of the summer...ride hardtail and single speed. I'll get 32h for sure...undecided on rim but I'd like something wide but lighter than my current MTx33.

I've also considered the Hope SS/Trials hub assuming they can be converted to 142x12...I haven't checked into that yet.

Thoughts?

Also, anyone interested in a clydeproof single speed rear wheel


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Well...according to Chain Reaction Cycles the Hope SS is not convertible. So looks like the guys over at Hope are dipsh*ts too. At least their regular hub is now 40 points of engagement instead of 24. Guess I'll have to compare that to the DT Swiss 350 with upgraded star ratchet.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Two bikes of mine have 350's... cross bike with regular 350 and normal 18 POE ratchet and my MTB has Roval SL's with "350 internals" and the 54 POE ratchet. The ratchet upgrade makes it way, WAY louder but certainly worth it for near instant power transfer.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Been running a set of 240s hubs for the past five years, and a set of 350 hubs (actually, that is a DT-Swiss wheelset - M1900 Tubeless IIRC), and they have both been super reliable hubs. My weight during that time has fluctuated similarly to yours. Only ran the stock 18pt ratchets, so no opinion on the finer tooth count ratchets.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

I run DT240's, with success. 36t rats, almost 3 years and not a single issue.

I'm 230lbs geared up. Wrecked a few other types before this setup, Mavic, Easton, Formula. Love my DT's!


----------



## Raleighguy29 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have dt350 on my stumpy fsr 200-220 geared up give or take. Ride hard 3 seasons on them no issues. With 36 ratchet upgrade. They've been all over Indiana back woods riding pisgha DuPont and no problems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amadkins (Jun 19, 2008)

275 lbs here with no issues on my 350 hubs.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone...seems that the 350 is legit...not that I didn't think that...I know there's been other threads asking about hubs and wheels and the 240/350 has been recommended before...I just wanted a little peace of mind before I ordered.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Per DT Swiss, there is no difference in the mechanical performance of the two (240 and 350); the 240 is simply a further machined hub, which requires more to make, and more to the end consumer.

I think you'll like them quite a bit. I know that they had issues with some of the 36t ratchets for bit, but it appears that those have been sorted out. I haven't heard much about the 54t version that Trek/Bontrager sell; I'm guessing those, like every other DT product, are simply doing their job, in their simple, Plain Jane way.


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm a lightweight at 140 lbs, but I love my 350 hubs. I would like the upgrade though when it's time to rebuild. But at the rate they're currently lasting it'll be a while.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yeah...I didn't know about the 54T version. I might check into those as well though I'd still be suspect of how well they hold up even with DT Swiss internals.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Roval's come with 54's now too. Not a cheap part to buy though... $100+ for two little pieces of metal the size of hollowed out quarters.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yeah...the price is pretty stupid. Not sure why they don't just make it standard in the hubs and charge $50 more rather than making people pay upwards to $100 for the upgrade...well...it's about money, that I understand. But I bet they'd sell even more hubs if they just made them 36T stock.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

I know this really isn't much but , I've been on 350's since the beginning of april. 260+ lb ride 4 days a week..I really like the stock engagement. Universal Cycles built the wheels on flow ex's , pretty much bomb proof so far (knock on wood).


----------



## Big Scott (Jan 5, 2007)

I've been on them for a couple years now and they are still good to go. My wheels were built by Lace Mine 29 - Big Bicycle Wheels , I'm 300+/- and I ride hard.

Did this ride on Tuesday...Turn up the volume!






-Scott


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Nubster said:


> Yeah...I didn't know about the 54T version. I might check into those as well though I'd still be suspect of how well they hold up even with DT Swiss internals.


Avoid the 54t for now. Hopefully they get them sorted sooner than later.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

i have the DT350 with POE upgrade on my Stumpy FSR, 250 lbs, so far so good.


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

mikesee said:


> Avoid the 54t for now. Hopefully they get them sorted sooner than later.


What do you mean by this? Is there a problem with the 54t parts? I'm thinking of upgrading my 2year old 36t rats soon, this would be a nice upgrade.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

DT350 W/ 36T on Tallboy LTc. Im 6'4 280# (was 305#) been on for two years now. Only issue was a clawed up feehub body after a broken casette. Other wise love them.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

-Todd- said:


> What do you mean by this? Is there a problem with the 54t parts? I'm thinking of upgrading my 2year old 36t rats soon, this would be a nice upgrade.


It's just because the teeth are so small, they're more prone to chipping. I'm 240lbs and pulled mine recently and there are 2-3 teeth with tiny tiny chips at the end. I'm not worried about them.


----------



## losiracer10 (May 18, 2015)

I run dt 350 on my hardtail with ztr flow ex wheels i started out at 330lbs and now im 260 ive never had a issue u can spend and extra 80$ and get the hope pro2 hubs which are incredible i just bought a set for one of my fs bikes and i love them 40t poi very smooth

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm 220lbs. Geared up. Riding the Spec. Roval SL carbon fatties with DT internals. I think the 36 tooth version. After a year, and I cleaned and relubed with DT grease twice, they ratchets gave way. I have to buy two new ones for ~$150. Kinda pissed at that since I had previously ridden stock Bontager wheels on my Trek for 3 years and never maintained them and never had an issue. DT hub is a better performer, but if it's broke it is not performing.


----------



## Wareagle (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm 230lbs, and ran 240s for 4 years no problem, and on a 350 now for over a year with no issues (have used the same 36t ratchet the whole time).

One perk I had never thought of is that you can pull the freehub body and cassette off while on the trail. This came in handy once when I broke a spoke (as clydes sometimes do) and the spoke wrapped around between the hub and the cassette and wouldn't allow the cassette to freewheel. A quick pull on the cassette pops it right off and I was able to remove the broken spoke and finish my ride.
Not sure if other hubs work the same way, but I know my old cheap hubs didn't.


----------



## some dude (Jan 1, 2014)

Out of all of the components I've had issues with, the DT Swiss 350 hub hasn't been one of them,....at least once I installed the higher engagement pawls. It was much more worry free than the Chris King's I've had since in terms of bearing pre-load adjustment and such.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Since this got dug up I figure I'll post up what I ended up with...and that's actually a Hope Pro 2 EVO. Had it laced to a Stan's Flow rim and it's been great. I love the 40 poe and the loud Hope sound when free wheelin' down the trail. 

I would still like to try a 240/350. I'm getting ready to do another wheel set for my gravel bike...maybe I'll revisit the idea of doing a DT Swiss hub. I just wish they were a little more blingy like the Hopes. 

Anyone know if the 54T star ratchets have been improved?


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

I ride the DT Swiss 350 on about 4 different bikes, including my Fargo whcih I've had loaded up to the point where I'm over 300 lbs (not including the bike, just me and my "stuff")

zero issues


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

DT Swiss have never failed on me in my Clyde or SuperClyde sized days. Still definitely a Clyde currently and running on a set of 350s that I've moved across a few wheelsets that I most currently put on my newest project and they are still going strong. 

I have kept with the 36T ratchet as I haven't particularly felt I needed more improvement engagement wise. These hook up/transfer relatively swiftly and with the reports of the smaller teeth on the 54T chipping a bit more frequently I've never bothered, though they've probably worked those issues out by now considering how on the batt DT Swiss is in general.

I know you ended up going with Hope Pro2 Evos on the bike you initially opened the question over, but if you are looking at new wheels on your CX/gravel grinder you might try out the DT Swiss and get a more direct comparison between them with your two bikes. I definitely don't notice any difference in engagement going between my TransAM that now has the 36T 350s on it and the 40t poe "newish" Hope hubs on my Czar.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'm probably going to get a set of Bontrager Line Elite TLR wheels since I can get them for about the same price as I can build a set of Hope/WTB's for. And they have the DT Swiss internals with 54 POE. I figure if I tear them up I can "downgrade" to the more robust 36T stars.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

DT 350 served me well when touring from 290 pounds with 30-ish pounds of gear. Not a hiccup, even when standing and cranking up super steep stuff.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

just serviced my rear 350 , it's been a little over 12 months since the wheels were built. absolutely flawless. cleaned and lubed up with light coat of marine grease. i love the fact that it is quiet. i can shoot the **** with my buddies and coast , they have to pedal to hear what i'm saying lol.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm gonna support the positive statements about the 350's. I have put mine through the wringer and they have performed admirably. I'm a proponent of regular and ongoing service and maintenance, but they are easy to do so.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Haven't used the 350's specifically but lots of miles on the DT 18T ratchet in a 440 hub. 18T doesn't bother me and I like that its quieter than the 36T. Can't recomend DT enough for big guys.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I don't mind the noise and 18t would not fly for me so if I go DT Swiss I'll promptly be doing the upgrade.


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

I just got my DT350's 36T ratchets replaced. Teeth were damaged on the old ones. I suspect that it happened when I did a ride and the rear axle was not installed tightly enough. Sound great and hopefully be trouble free for a long time.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

When DT first came out with the 36t ratchet, there was a rash of people breaking them. I think this was just an issue with an initial batch, or do big guys still have trouble with the 36t? I know when I last talked to DT, they didn't recommend the 36t for really big guys.


----------



## LaCostaClydesdale (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm ~220lbs geared up. It broke going up hill and power, in muddy clay. Basically as much stress as I could imagine putting on it. Shop mechanic said he's never seen anything like it.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Breaking components and big guys...
In some cases, some drive train components failure rate can be attributed to a combination of riding style and finesse. I know of a few big guys that have been running the 36 for several years with no problems.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

LaCostaClydesdale said:


> I'm ~220lbs geared up. It broke going up hill and power, in muddy clay. Basically as much stress as I could imagine putting on it. .


Testimonials like this is the clear exception to my above statement regarding finesse.

Yep, this is where the situation is requiring pure power. Muddy clay can stop you in your tracks.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

LaCostaClydesdale said:


> he's never seen anything like it.


If I had a nickel every time I heard this, i could buy an Onyx hub


----------

